# Porosity & Permeability Principles



## راشد البلوشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

This application to describe the factors which effect the formation porosity and to illustrate the relationship between porosity and permeability


for downloading go through this link
http://www.zshare.net/download/595083138e49ed
​


----------



## معاذ الكمالي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا كتير الموضوع


----------



## راشد البلوشي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

ur most welcome and any time dear


----------



## Al-Malek (16 يناير 2008)

شكرا أخوي راشد على ماتقدمه من برامج وملفات كنا نتلهف للحصول على مثلها وقلما تجدها في المواقع

نرجو مشاهدة المزيد من هذه النوعية


----------



## ابو جابر (23 يناير 2008)

ماشاء الله موضوع مميز وفي غايه الاهمية


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

very very good


----------



## ج.ناردين (2 أكتوبر 2011)

راائع
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (23 أكتوبر 2011)

File Not Found


----------

